# Indexing attachment



## don-tucker (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anybody made an indexing attachment for the Myford lathe,I believe the backgear bull wheel is a good start,it would be nice to see how other people went about it.
Don :-\


----------



## tel (Nov 17, 2009)

Depends on the Myford Don, the ML7 has a 65t bull wheel, which is just about useless for the purpose (unless you are looking for 65 divisions) The usual way is to make an expanding arbour that plugs into the back of the spindle and mounts a change wheel, you then have to mount some sort of bracket to carry a detent pin. I migh have some shots of mine on photobucket already, I'll check


----------



## tel (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a shot of my bracket, with the change wheel and pin changed for a cheap plastic degree wheel and 'pointer'


----------



## tel (Nov 17, 2009)

expanding plug with change wheel





mounted on the lathe






from another angle


----------



## black85vette (Nov 17, 2009)

I did the same thing as Tel with the degree wheel on my old lathe.  Did head bolts and holes in flywheels just fine.

New lathe has 60 holes on the bull gear and an index pin on the frame. It has been useful.

The 7x10 has a 60 tooth change gear and it can be bought for $6

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1325&category=5

Picture is wrong in the listing but it is a 60 tooth.


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all that,it's a super 7 so i'll count the teeth on the backgear and if not suitable go for mounting a gear on the spindle as you have suggested.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in luck it's 60 teeth,
Don


----------



## old-biker-uk (Nov 17, 2009)

With a S7 you could go to town with the George Thomas Versatile Dividing kit.




Mark


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found the index pin on an old dividing head,thanks for all your help.
The next project is a saddle stop,the prop. is the gearbox in the way.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 18, 2009)

How about the saddle stop,then ? :


----------



## old-biker-uk (Nov 18, 2009)

Choice of two -




The multi-stop from Chris Heapy's site mentioned above & a micrometer stop from Model Engineer, Oct.1961 by T E Bristol
Mark


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Good ideas but I thought a bit messy,I think a DRO on the back slide would be the neatest way to go,I know it wont be a dead stop but it would give me a good indication,I have a digital caliper I don't use so I'm half way there.
Don


----------

